# Will the leaves grow back?



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

So I've been having a problem with snail infestation in my tank (mostly ramshorns that I foolishly introduced from when I tore down another tank, I believe; some pond snails too). My new band of sidthimunki loaches seems to have prevented them from increasing their numbers, but the surviving snails are harder to hand-pick than I'd like. They've stripped the lower parts of the stalks of my Bacopa, and may be damaging my Vallisneria. Will these leaves ever grow back? They don't seem to be. Anybody have interesting snail control suggestions?


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your problems. I've had a similar problem with my heavily plated 33 gallons many years ago. I kept removing them manually but there were no end in sight. I did eventually spot the mother load in my canister filter. Turns out, little guys were getting in to filter then, growing inside, then laying eggs inside. Who knew they can survive in there! If you use canister filters, it's worth checking them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I have no idea as far as the leaves are concerned, and I'm against using poisons in my tanks, but I never found a snail trap that actually could resolve the problem of pests, only decrease their numbers prior to more clutches hatching.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Get a few assassin snails. they do a good job at thinning the pesky snails.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

clown loaches always kept snails away in my tanks, but i know thats not always an option. Unfortunatly with planted tanks it sort of goes with the territory. 

as far as the plants go, you will have to give them some time, as long as there are leaves there left for photosynthesis the lower ends that have been destroyed will eventually grow back


----------



## WrasseMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Alrighty then. I don't use canisters, and my sidthimunki loaches in this scenario are being used like tiny clown loaches by me to try and thin the snail herd, so to speak. Thanks all!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I have pond snails that are all over my planted tank and they dont seem to be eating my plants, only un eaten food and detritus. Ramshorns on the other hand are vicious plant eaters. As far as filters go, it doesnt matter what type you use, they will be there. Any source of food and you will find them. I agree with the assassin snail idea however keep in mind it will take quite a bit of time for them to rid your tank of the pests. So be very patient


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

The only time I've succeed in eliminating snails is to tear down the tank, bleach the plant/equipment/tank, and boiling substrate/rocks...
The damaged leaves will probably stay damaged. It might look better to snip stem plants low and replant the tips. New growth will emerge from the tips as well as the trimmed, leafless stems (if the snails didn't get to them).


----------

